# Post your up cranks...



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Good looking, ugly whatever. Let's see 'em!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

chumbox said:


> Good looking, ugly whatever. Let's see 'em!


hey chumbox,howzit hangin?here ya go,the truvativs on me monocog (26er).
BTW,what wuz that linky dink to the well priced peace 9er the other day?can't find that thread (don't remember where i posted it ).

i don't have any pics of my other bikes cranks,but will try to fix that for ya tomorrow...as well as the cranks i just puller off my gearie bike,that may wind up on a project later.

steve


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ps:still runnin those cranks,but haven't had the skinny road tire on there in a year +/-


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*195mm High Sierra Cycles cranks*








[/URL]

--Sparty


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a complete build yet, but I think they came out pretty sick!!!


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

fabmac cranks


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

here's the others i mentioned.sorry bout the crappy pics 
a fuzzy pic of raceface turbines (not SS) on my blizzard (w/ very temporary pedals)
the lx hollowtechs,including a little of the mess my wife leaves on my bench weekly,that'll prolly got to a SS project later this year (workin on a new 29er 1st tho:ciappa:


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sent these off to the framebuilder a while back so they can set the chainstays...










I Can't wait! But I know that like fine wine, a bike creation can't be rushed 

.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

rotor 33t wonky


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*hone*


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*XTR M960 chop-shop...*

XTR cranks found at Denver VeloSwap for $40, BB cups $25 ...a few hours work and here you go


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> 195mm High Sierra Cycles cranks
> 
> --Sparty


Nice kickstand! :thumbsup:

mine


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

*186mm bullseye circa 1988*

i bought these in 88 at the same time i ordered this steel beast yeti FRO. still using them.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bla bla said:


>


bottle cage galore :thumbsup: im glad i don't get as thirsty as you do


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*XTR 960 with Blackspire ring and bash guard*


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

HAHAhaha, yeah, for those long and all alone rides, i needs to hydrate. i don't like no stinking camelback.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

XTR and Boone.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

180mm xtr m952 and boone


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

J_T I'm digging that first one... it's sexy!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Partial shot of my 180mm Race Face Turbine cranks.

JMJ


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*More Boone and XTR:*

More Boone and XTR action:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Sweet Ti cranks!*



totally_fixxated said:


> fabmac cranks


Hey totally fixxated: I too have a set of those Fabmac titanium cranks! I have not let myself use them yet though. Any idea if anyone tried to make a SS chainring for them? With a Boone Ti ring it would just be the ultimate SS crankset, with a Phil wood BB of course!

Mark


----------



## j_aguilar5142 (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

phxartboy said:


>


Which Maxxis are those? Hookworms?

Thanks,

R


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

havnmonkey said:


> Not a complete build yet, but I think they came out pretty sick!!!


are these an e-bay find? i think i just ordered a similar pair for my road/project bike.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

yes they are!!! ~$38 is a sweet deal!!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

> yes they are!!! ~$38 is a sweet deal!!


you can't beat $38 + $7 for shipping. mine should be here monday or tuesday at the latest. they are going to look good on the project bike.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Captain_America1976 said:


> you can't beat $38 + $7 for shipping. mine should be here monday or tuesday at the latest. they are going to look good on the project bike.


I was totally amazed at how bling they look, especially on my stripped and polished Hardrock... I think it will come out as a solid build for under $300 including new wheels. Of course when I jump up to a 29'r SS I'll probably go White Ind. Eno / Phil Woods BB...

There's nothing like turning an old clunker into a new whip:thumbsup:


----------



## slingshot (Nov 21, 2005)

just put these on last week along with a WI ti bottom bracket. so far so good


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

clean...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Old school XT



















Steve


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wow!*



bikeny said:


> Hey totally fixxated: I too have a set of those Fabmac titanium cranks! I have not let myself use them yet though. Any idea if anyone tried to make a SS chainring for them? With a Boone Ti ring it would just be the ultimate SS crankset, with a Phil wood BB of course!
> 
> Mark


Those cranks are very very cool.
What are the details on those things?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Hey totally fixxated: I too have a set of those Fabmac titanium cranks!
> I have not let myself use them yet though.
> Any idea if anyone tried to make a SS chainring for them? With a Boone Ti ring it would just be the ultimate SS crankset, with a Phil wood BB of course!
> Mark


No. Asked Tam what kind of spline was in there hoping for Shimano type spline,
but was some proprietary spline.
Might use it for my two ring 29 crank, or make a 144mm spider for my fixed.
I'll be using a White, AC or similar style bb.
http://www.whiteind.com/bottombrackets.html

Ted


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Stylo*

Here's mine.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i just ordered a set on white eno's in black with a 32t ring. they won't be here until next monday....... i am actually looking forward to a monday


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

Let's see the rest of this


----------



## GPeezy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Hone*


----------



## BeeJob (Jan 8, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> yes they are!!! ~$38 is a sweet deal!!


sorry to be dense ...which ones were you referring to?:nono:


----------



## RoLLinFaTTies (May 15, 2007)




----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

RF Turbines silver on my El Mariachi & Bright Yellow on the El Padrino


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

the above photo is illegal in 39 states...


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

BeeJob said:


> sorry to be dense ...which ones were you referring to?:nono:


the rethreaded Shimano DX tandem cranks:thumbsup:


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

oldy but goody...xtr and boone:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Holy crap!*

Holy crap! It looks like your carbon fetish is even worse than my Ti fetish! Who makes carbon chainrings and cogs?

Mark



bdc88 said:


>


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*A few from the quiver.*

...


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

bring the bling:


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

*Old LX*

Got a set of old LX cranks from a friend, 32t Salsa chain ring. Thinking about going with an ENO crank/ring combo in polished finish.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Those old LX Octalink cranks dress up pretty good IMO -


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

fishcreek said:


>


Wow, is that a Rocky?!?!? The new Hammer by chance?!?!?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Its a rocky alright. A 90's RM Soul, nothing fancy but rides like a dream. How I wish I can afford a new bike.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

madcap said:


>


Either the pic angle is making me see things all wacky, or you got a 38t cog on the back of that!


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> Its a rocky alright. A 90's RM Soul, nothing fancy but rides like a dream. How I wish I can afford a new bike.


Awesome! How do you tension the chain? Tensioner? Eno? I would love to see a pic of the tensioning system... I love Rockys!


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

phxartboy said:


>


wait...what...what...WHAT?


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

*proud parent*

nothing special, but they're mine


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

lubes17319 said:


> Either the pic angle is making me see things all wacky, or you got a 38t cog on the back of that!


tensioner ya?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Middleburn / Uno combination is a classic in the UK as the White Industries / ENO combination is in the USA. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Shimano Saint 175 (External BB), Truvativ Stylo 175 (ISIS BB).


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i am using grinded or eccentric axle



danthesoundman said:


> Awesome! How do you tension the chain? Tensioner? Eno? I would love to see a pic of the tensioning system... I love Rockys!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

You guys just don't ride hard enough!









Or your smart enough to put your inner chainring bolts *back in* before using your triple as a single!
I loved those cranks. So much so that I got another another pair!


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

atomiclotusbox said:


> wait...what...what...WHAT?


Exactly. The world's only dual drive full sus SS.



















A custom Phil Wood hub combined with the brain of the owner of Slippery Pig Bikes in Phoenix made this possible.

Two half link chains and a carbon post...:madman:


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

CB2 said:


> Or your smart enough to put your inner chainring bolts *back in* before using your triple as a single!


Wait...so you're saying I should leave the inner chainring bolts in the cranks? I use triple cranks, but figured there's no point in spinning 4 useless bolts. Can someone please explain?


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll get pics of the singlespeed this weekend, but until then, here's my fixie:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

MrMook said:


> Wait...so you're saying I should leave the inner chainring bolts in the cranks? I use triple cranks, but figured there's no point in spinning 4 useless bolts. Can someone please explain?


Depends on the crank. Those Raceface cranks are pretty thin around the bolt holes and the bolts are needed for structural integrity. But I have a set of XT Hollowtech II cranks where I can't see it making a difference due to it's design.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

mtb










road


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> nothing special, but they're mine


Awesome setup - what chain are you using?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

phxartboy said:


> Exactly. The world's only dual drive full sus SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the dual drive setup! Totally cool!


----------



## kopfjager (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

holy thread revival batman!!

anyway, my double barrels. seems like this is the only pair so far...after sparty's disintegrated a while ago. 

the bike is in 1x9 mode right now (that FD is a chain keeper) but hey, it's a unit and i can get it back to SS in 10 minutes.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

BMX all the way...








Profile Race Cranks and one-piece CNC'd chain/bash-ring.

Tom P.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

house brand,very stiff,and reliable...off my 29er.single front (but 8 rear )


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

one piece crank said:


> BMX all the way...
> View attachment 409544
> 
> 
> ...


is that their (Profile's) ring as well?


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

XTR FC-M952 with XT spider, Surly SS ring and Time Z Control pedals


----------



## blue78 (Jul 7, 2008)

one piece crank said:


> BMX all the way...


Yep.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

nogearshere said:


> is that their (Profile's) ring as well?


Nope. The ring is an Odyssey MDS. Check with a good BMX shop or Danscomp.com

Tom P.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

SS - XTR952's with 110mm adaptor and Surly stainless ring








AM rig...








Big bike...


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

*Supper light XTR SS edition*

The XTR off the Jenny Craig plan..


----------



## turboinferno666 (Nov 27, 2007)

weather said:


> holy thread revival batman!!
> 
> anyway, my double barrels. seems like this is the only pair so far...after sparty's disintegrated a while ago.
> 
> the bike is in 1x9 mode right now (that FD is a chain keeper) but hey, it's a unit and i can get it back to SS in 10 minutes.


WHAT?!?! Censored??? those wouldn't be gears would they?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

lubes17319 said:


> Either the pic angle is making me see things all wacky, or you got a 38t cog on the back of that!


Well, that is my geared bike, a 1x9. The other two of mine pictured are SS. The 1x9 cranks could easily be used for SS'ing.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*ENO's*

and you know they're 180's....


----------



## kardy (Aug 3, 2006)

Syncros Revolutions on the ol' Dillinger. 175mm of vintage tubular cr-mo with stainless frogs, a stainless Phil BB and stainless Surly 34T ring.


----------



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

Continuing the BMX theme. 

Redline Flights on a Monocog with a Profile chainwheel


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

bdc88 said:


>


Gee Could you put a little more Carbon on that?


----------



## J_Sims (Mar 29, 2007)

Well since no one else has posted any of these I will ...

Meet Paul

















Of course his friend Phil holds him together...


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Those Paul's are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

J_T said:


> XTR and Boone.


That is sweet looking. what did you do to get that finish on the cranks?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

A few of mine:
Surly Mr. Whirly 185:

From Vassago y Haro

XT 180:

From Vassago y Haro

XTR 180:

From Vassago y Haro

Sugino 75 170:

From Vassago y Haro

RaceFace Turbine 175:

From Vassago y Haro

There's more, but they have more than one ring on 'em.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Shim SHim with a Boone Ti.


----------



## ScarySlow (Dec 30, 2003)

Didn't see any of these, so I thought I'd join the fun. Cook Bros E-series cranks with a red spider and Spot bashring on my converted Stumpie...


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*More ENO's 175's*

Just installed this crank and have two rides on it. I took off Truvativ stylo 1.1 SS cranks.....Those were the shi$$iest cranks!!! The Eno's make this a whole different bike. Stiff,precise, direct, solid. Totally differrent drive train! :thumbsup:


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

bikeny said:


> More Boone and XTR action:


Is this an XTR M952 with the finish stripped? If so, how did you get the finish off? It looks killer!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Prehistoric XT&#8230;


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

these have been flawless


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Martini, is it just me or does something look funny on your Surly cranks? Looks like the chainring bolts are not aligned with the arms.

Mark



~martini~ said:


> A few of mine:
> Surly Mr. Whirly 185:
> 
> From Vassago y Haro
> ...


----------



## mtnbike6270 (Sep 23, 2008)

Normbilt said:


>


Normbilt - what are those cranks? I really like the look of them.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I'm about to switch from my stylo to an xt with a king bb. I haven't had any problems with my stylo though. Just a little click that turned out to be a chain in need of some lube. 

What was so "shi$$y" about yours?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


> I'm about to switch from my stylo to an xt with a king bb. I haven't had any problems with my stylo though. Just a little click that turned out to be a chain in need of some lube.
> 
> What was so "shi$$y" about yours?


The bike came with the Stylo's and I couldn't keep the self extracting crank bolt from self extracting! I sheared the crank bolt in half and Sram sent me a new one through my LBS. I installed the new bolt and it would still work itself loose. I think the non drive crank arm spline had been fuggered up some where down the line and wasn't matching up well with the splined drive side crank....

anyway.....ENO is solid !

I run an XT on my Chameleon as a SS and it has preformed flawlessly. 
You should be good to go.....


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Prehistoric XT&#8230;


This ring looks off center too! :nono:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Tone No Balone said:


> The bike came with the Stylo's and I couldn't keep the self extracting crank bolt from self extracting! I sheared the crank bolt in half and Sram sent me a new one through my LBS. I installed the new bolt and it would still work itself loose. I think the non drive crank arm spline had been fuggered up some where down the line and wasn't matching up well with the splined drive side crank....
> 
> anyway.....ENO is solid !
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I've heard a lot about those Stylo's having issues with that bolt coming out. I had mine looked at when it started creaking and the shop said it was fine but he told me that may have happened if I'd let it go for a while like that. I guess it's a hit or miss kind of problem. Some people seem to have it and others don't.

I guess I'll just try out the XT and see how I like it. I was gonna get one of those ENO's til a friend at the LBS talked me into trying the new king bb. He has one and said it was sweet so being the brand whore that I am I figured I'd give it a go.

I'm planning to put together a ti race ss sometime in the next couple years. I'll probably try an eno out on that one. Looking at a moots frame... those things are delicious. Anyways, enjoy your eno.

happy trails.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tone No Balone said:


> This ring looks off center too! :nono:


Apparently my cranking was just a little too much! I've straightened the ring up and tightened the bolts a load more so it should be fine now&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

XTR FC-M 900 , 180mm


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

surprised nobody has posted up a set of Sweetwings!!!!
one of the first few external bearing two piece cranks out there


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Vintage XT 730 cranks + Onza BuSSaw 36 teeth steel chainring.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtnbike6270 said:


> Normbilt - what are those cranks? I really like the look of them.


Race Face Next LP's in Powder Coat White :~)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

monogod said:


>


What chain guide is that you are running?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

larryo108 said:


> What chain guide is that you are running?


yess etr-b


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Not too get off track but where do all you guys pick up ya vintage cranks from? Mint...


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Do you think Surly will warranty against me pedaling like a duck?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

CB2 said:


> Do you think Surly will warranty against me pedaling like a duck?


You are partway there to a unique hand polished set of Mr. Wirlys - get to stripping, and shining CB2!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

Someone else has posted the carbon pros, but I'm not brave enough to run carbon rings too. And yeah, I've fixed that goofy half-link.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr JRod said:


> Someone else has posted the carbon pros, but I'm not brave enough to run carbon rings too. And yeah, I've fixed that goofy half-link.


How do you like that Salsa chainring? I am thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

Check out the deformation and soon-to-fail state of the spider on the Mr Whirly crankset with 185mm arms. The spider isn't strong enough for the torque. The spider should be wider/thicker or made out of steel, it's a total wuss design.. :madmax:

Maybe Surly could build a dual-purpose bashguard/spider part for this application. I'd like to try the 185mm arms if they fix this. Is it possible to find a 32t chainring using the 58mm five hole pattern on the arm?


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

larryo108 said:


> How do you like that Salsa chainring? I am thinking about getting one myself.


Salsa ring: It goes round and round just fine. I haven't fiddled with it in two years, so I guess it works pretty good! The Spot basher has seen a few impacts and is also doing quite well.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr JRod said:


> Salsa ring: It goes round and round just fine. I haven't fiddled with it in two years, so I guess it works pretty good! The Spot basher has seen a few impacts and is also doing quite well.


Thanks. I have already have a Spot basher. I like it too.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Have not seen these posted yet: Kooka cranks (375gms)










Got a closer pic:


----------



## Wrex Everything (Oct 29, 2006)

Upchuck said:


>


Yo Chuck -
That last one is so sweet (Ti Indy Fab w/ Middleburns), but does the toe overlap drive you ape**** or are you ok with it? I ask 'cause I just built a bike with 180mm Middleburns and it has a similar issue...


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Wrex Everything said:


> Yo Chuck -
> That last one is so sweet (Ti Indy Fab w/ Middleburns), but does the toe overlap drive you ape**** or are you ok with it? I ask 'cause I just built a bike with 180mm Middleburns and it has a similar issue...


Y'know, that picture has me puzzled. :skep: I've ridden and raced that bike for the past couple years and have never had my toe touch the front wheel. It makes me wonder if the camera angle and/or the angle of the front wheel makes it look closer than it is. I'm going to have to go out in the garage and clip in to check it. I'll get back to you.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Upchuck said:


>


Upchcuck,

I used to own that same generation Fat Chance - ~'86-8'7 red w/yellow fork and CS rollercam. Sold it to build a Wicked in 1989 - still my XC bike!

Tom P.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

one piece crank said:


> Upchcuck,
> 
> I used to own that same generation Fat Chance - ~'86-8'7 red w/yellow fork and CS rollercam. Sold it to build a Wicked in 1989 - still my XC bike!
> 
> Tom P.


Nice! What color is your Wicked? I have an '89 Wicked as well. Just raced it last year in a DH, short track, and XC 3 stage event. Love the way it handles!

























ps. sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

Fairly boring White


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

XT and Boone. (Man I've been waiting so long to say that.) 

Yet to be ridden... Can't hardly wait!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Huh*

I thought they were offset that way by design.

--Sparty



esXso said:


> Check out the deformation and soon-to-fail state of the spider on the Mr Whirly crankset with 185mm arms. The spider isn't strong enough for the torque. The spider should be wider/thicker or made out of steel, it's a total wuss design.. :madmax:
> 
> Maybe Surly could build a dual-purpose bashguard/spider part for this application. I'd like to try the 185mm arms if they fix this. Is it possible to find a 32t chainring using the 58mm five hole pattern on the arm?


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Middleburn in black with 118 SKF Isis BB.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

HHL, how bout a pic of the whole bike. Looks nice!


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

*Here it is HOG farmer*

I






I've had it for about 4 years and it is my go to bike for just messing around. It is a 29er.


----------



## laduckslayer (Nov 19, 2005)

*Monsta 180's*

Another pair for winners


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

mtnbike6270 said:


> Normbilt - what are those cranks? I really like the look of them.


Race Face Carbon cranks. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

HHL said:


> I
> View attachment 420097
> I've had it for about 4 years and it is my go to bike for just messing around. It is a 29er.


Lookin good! Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## hwrigh00 (Jan 31, 2006)

*XTR M960 Voodood*

Modified M960's, polished on a Voodoo Wanga frame.


----------



## warpcow (Aug 27, 2008)

Here're my Middleburn RS7s; a vast improvement on the old (~97) LXs I had. Still rocking a square taper though and using the spider cos they don't make Uno in the sizes I like.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*XTs Powder Coated*

recycled on another bike...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

headhunter said:


> recycled on another bike...


\

Powdercoated cranks?
Who did your cranks?
I thought that was a no-no for aluminum?


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

Black Sheep Bikes had the powder coating done by a shop in Ft. Collins - I don't know who it is. 

I am unaware of powder coating issues with aluminum. FWIW, I have a powder-coated scandium Ridley cross bike and a powder-coated aluminum Rocky Mountain dually.

The powder coat finishes are nice: really durable and beautiful too.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had two frames powder coated with no problems. These were both done by a local company that used to paint the Yeti frames years ago and went on to do cars, industrial lighting equipment for the movie industry, etc. They were top notch.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Powdercoating is fine for aluminum as long as the temperature isn't too high.


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Powdercoating is fine for aluminum as long as the temperature isn't too high.


Define "Too High".
A guy from a powdercoater in Florida says he takes aluminum parts up to 350-400 for up to 30 min with no issues.

Sound OK to you???


----------



## RC51_Texas (Jan 13, 2007)

*daVinci Cranks - Lightweight and Strong*

These are daVinci Cranks - Lightweight and Strong as Hell ...

Shown with Boone Titanium Chainring and Cog:


----------



## barroo (Oct 29, 2005)

7daysaweek said:


> XT and Boone. (Man I've been waiting so long to say that.)
> 
> Yet to be ridden... Can't hardly wait!


I am turning my XT crankset into a SS crank as well. I find that I need a bashguard to replace the outer ring. How did you build yours without the bashguard? I would like to be able to run it without the bashguard.
Thanks.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm assuming you can't run it with out the bashguard because the chainring bolts bottom out and you can't tighten them enough for a single ring? You need single ring chainring bolts. The crappy LBS in town, which happens to be the closest one, had them for 6 dollars. There's probably a similar story in your future.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*let's add one more cranks*

110BCD Turbine :thumbsup:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

From my cross/commuter bikes... it thinks it's a mountain bike sometimes.

I'm a little behind the times, but my octalink XT's have been my favorite so far.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool thread!

XT with Action Tec 36t Ti ring;










KOOKA: gone now.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome bump. Some nice crankset porn in here.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Oct 6, 2011)

Sneak peak of my new build:










Shiney cranks make pedals look even shabbier! =(


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Poop quality photo


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*one more..*

Deity Vendetta


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Ssod


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

turbine
WI
atlas
force


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> Deity Vendetta


Sexy!

Wish they made spiderless rings for other(lighter) cranks.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Daemon, how do you like your RF (Atlas?)? I used have 2005 RF Deus but ditched since the spindle / arm preload relied solely on grooves, and started develop a play after a while. Shimano XT/XTR ever since. How do they attach now? RF web site indicates some new configuration (supposedly) but no actual image or design to look at.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Loonytik said:


> Wish they made spiderless rings for other(lighter) cranks.


i know, i really like the spiderless look but there is not much choices out there for spiderless chainrings. that's why i went with bmx cranks, hundreds to choose from and readily available like walking on OTC isle.

i really like the chainline adjustability, parts compatibility and stiffness.

there is a big weight penalty though including the extra weight of a 1/8" chain and cog.

the sprocket is made by Primo, called Aneyerlator.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*SS Cranks - Middleburn X-Type with Homebrewed Spiderless Ti*

These cranks look great with Dan's (Homebrewed) spiderless ring on there. Solid and silent.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing fancy here
xt bb
salsa chain ring
eggbeater sl with ti spindle!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

The LX's ^^^ look nice and clean.

Here are some old pics I found from a rainy day experiment:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ nice 120! how??


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

My contribution- with several awaiting me to put their bikes back together. At least I have a couple more months of winter.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Five arm RF cranks are hot. You should bequeath them to me so they don't die a slow painful parts bin death.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

I dig the Ritchey's umarth. I have the SLX on my Peregrine.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

hatake said:


> Hey Daemon, how do you like your RF (Atlas?)? I used have 2005 RF Deus but ditched since the spindle / arm preload relied solely on grooves, and started develop a play after a while. Shimano XT/XTR ever since. How do they attach now? RF web site indicates some new configuration (supposedly) but no actual image or design to look at.


Howdy,

Sorry, but they are new and I couldn't comment on durability. I've seen a few folks encounter the play issue before over the years as well and stayed away for years for the same reason, running mainly LX and XT. I bought a bike in '09 that had RF Deus and ran them for about a year without any issues on an FS. Then had another and earlier pair of '07's on a CX bike with no issues. I've also seen folks run them from years without any issues. My take is it appears most people that ran into issues either had initial installation errors from the first install, or more frequently pulled them.

Years ago (20+) I had problems with a square taper set rounding out from being loose. I then hamfisted a few sets being paranoid and contstantly tightened them every ride from fear they would loosen and round out, eventually wasting those. After learning from costly mistakes I haven't had a problem with any type of crank with correct installation and normal care.

The jury is still out and my fingers are crossed because I really like the atlas setup and the turbines I posted are also the newer versions. Check out the review section and the interwebs, plenty of people are happy, some arent, people with complaints are always more vocal. It doesn't look to me like the interface has changed much and I do like the install of the Shimano's moocho better.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

hollowtech


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

donmeredith74 said:


> I dig the Ritchey's umarth. I have the SLX on my Peregrine.


They are cheap cranks. I got them cheap on ebay. They have no aftermarket value.



troutshitface******* said:


> Five arm RF cranks are hot. You should bequeath them to me so they don't die a slow painful parts bin death.


They are my 180s. They await my incredibly slow 650b build.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> ^^ nice 120! how??


Soak in oven cleaner while doing something else for a while, then depending on level of impatience start hitting it with misc abrasive things like a wire brush, scotchbrite pads, etc. Finally I used some aluminum foil with whatever polish I found in the cabinet followed by Never Dull.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

MacGyver polish?


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

170mm xtr m950 arms, ultrgra bb, ti bolts, and hbc 30t spiderless ring.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Coat those babies...*

2002 - you should consider sending those crank arms to RD (crazy8 on here) at Shawnee to get them ceramic coated. Super durable finish that gives them a clean and even look. There are a few ti shades that look fantastic.

Here's the link: STB performance coatings~Home

DM


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

donmeredith74 said:


> 2002 - you should consider sending those crank arms to RD (crazy8 on here) at Shawnee to get them ceramic coated. Super durable finish that gives them a clean and even look. There are a few ti shades that look fantastic.
> 
> Here's the link: STB performance coatings~Home
> 
> DM


That would be nice, but I've only got ~$150 into this setup. I don't feel like dropping another $70 (plus shipping 2 ways) on coating. Maybe in the future...


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Shimano XTR arms, Shimano STX spider & Blackspire Ring


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That thing is begging for some HBC spiderless rings.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Another HBC and M950


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

*Great thread*

My Saint cranks, smoothed off and rubbed in dirty chain oil for the grey tinge.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Forgive my awesome photo qualities.

Bmx race whip. Heh, saw another FSA teams with a Salsa chainring. 









Dirty ENO's on a dirtier SIR9.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Cranks should be dirty. I can't afford to powdercoat them, so that is what I coat them instead.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My 1996 Sweetwings still going strong! All 3 sets.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are a few examples of SS cranks. XTR970 w/Niner ring, XT760 w/HBC, XT770 w/HBC bash, Aerozine w/HBC, and XTR960 w/Experimental Prototype Ti ring.

Disclaimer, In the bike parts and coating biz.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I like this thread, can I play?


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

34-18 by normbilt, on Flickr


Mean Clean Green by normbilt, on Flickr


Waiting To Get In by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

On the scale!


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

mine...nothing special, but they get the job done. 735g including bb, q ring and bolts.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

These are coming off my blkmrkt and going on my next ss xc project. Polished slx m665's:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Swapped my XT to LX cranks. In my hand they feel like the same weight and I like the color next to orange a lot better they're also 175mm vs 180mm.


----------



## jeremy524 (Jul 17, 2010)

mattkock said:


> My 1996 Sweetwings still going strong! All 3 sets.


What's the largest sprocket you can easily get for that spider on your cranks?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*On my Jabber...*

















Have the 3 speed version on my Bander (used as a 2x9) :thumbsup:


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

the kraken said:


> These are coming off my blkmrkt and going on my next ss xc project. Polished slx m665's:


How has the finish held up on these? I really like how it looks, but I'm thinking the maintenance on these has got to be a pain.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

*Question for the SS crew*

I'm told I'm a born masher and finally in the process of building up a ss. I am looking for cranks and thinking x7/x9/x0 with spiderless hbc chainring. I've searched for three days looking for a thread about these cranks on weight, best deal ect and cannot find it.

Can anyone give me specifics on those three cranks and the best deal on them. I read somewhere that the x7/x9 were the same weight ect just look different. If there is not much different weight wise in 7/9 and x0 I might as well just get the 7/9.

Is there any cheap crankset that will work spiderless with a hbc ring? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Not enough heel rub marks in these photos!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger. XTR/HBC comin' at me.


----------



## BP302 (Oct 6, 2009)

180mm Specialized crankset with Homebrewed 34t Ti chainring and Zipp Vumaquad bearings.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*2012 is the year of the spiderless..*









just okay.









better.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not mine, but is itching to get it. and at 5'7" with short inseam, i don't think this 181mm cranks will be comfortable to use.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Another spiderless.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Xtr970 ss*

XTR 970 SS set-ups using, HBC, Niner, Blackspire SS rings. I appreciate the photos sent by owners for my album.


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*newbie*

hi everyone, i'm a newbie.

i'm building a SS now, would like to show you some pic but it says i must post 10 times first.

regards


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's my latest.

Last years XT with Hope 32T Chainring and Middleburn Bolts, oh and a Hope Ceramic Bottom Bracket. 


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Sims Litening...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Just1Gear said:


> Sims Litening...


nice. Ti?


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

10 bucks for the cranks and bb, not like anything fancy you guys have, but im not complaining


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

120 said:


> The LX's ^^^ look nice and clean.
> 
> Here are some old pics I found from a rainy day experiment:


So you soak them in oven cleaner, brush off the rest, and then polish with aluminum foil? how does aluminum foil get the cranks to that finish?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

The finish on those cranks were more like a shot peened or glass bead blast - in other words not smooth. I think the foil just acts as an abrasive to remove the oxidation or whatever remains after the anodizing is stripped. Those Stylo cranks you have would polish out like those Sims above.

I'm actually doing another set right now and am taking some pics that I can load when I'm done in the nest day or so (I hope).


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok thanx. I really dont like the finish on the cranks right now because of excessive shoe rub, but for 10 bucks, I still have a functional crankset, so if I can change the finish easily, I would happily do so haha.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

How long did you leave the cranks in the oven cleaner?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

As little as possible or it can eat away the aluminum. I would spray them down and rub with a scotchbrite pad every 15 mins or so.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

120 said:


> As little as possible or it can eat away the aluminum. I would spray them down and rub with a scotchbrite pad every 15 mins or so.


Yea I tried to strip another crank first, to test out how it worked before I started on the stylos, but forgot to check if it was painted or anodized... they were painted, so the oven cleaner didnt do anything... The stylos were anodized, so I now have one crank arm completly bare, but i just need to find a container at home big enough to fit the spindle for the right crank arm. Thanx for the help!


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

*Another XTR 960 by Ceramikoat*

Hi everyone,
Probably, the most beautiful cranks I have owned, period: SXTR 960 175mm modified by STB Performance Coatings (brushed alum w/ ceramic clear-coat), HBC 32t alum SS ring, (chromex ceramic coat). XTR fixing hardware and ring bolt set, (graphite black ceramic coat). Not in a SS here... Cheers! mgd


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

Done


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Why do you use oven cleaner to remove the ano? Your going to use a abrasive pad or paper anyway. I just repaired a set of cranks which had been sprayed with oven cleaner. The entire surface of both arms was pitted badly. I've stripped the finish off many anodized parts without using a product containing hydrochloric acid. JMO

....................
Miguel, thanks for promo and photo. Do you ever see anyone riding single speed in Spain? I don't think it's caught on there like in the USA. The Moots make the 960's look good.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

It made it a lot easier, the ano basically bubbled off, and then I just had to finish it. I think it only damages the cranks if you leave the oven cleaner on for too long


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

Roger, this is no promo, but a testimonial!  these modified cranks deserve to be posted in this thread. I certainly do not know if my Moots makes the cranks look cool or is the reverse. Anyway, for me, they both match perfect. Certainly, you do not get to see many SSpeeders on the off roads around here. You may catch them more often in the city of Madrid in the form of "fixies", but in the woods... that´s another story here It is even rare to see somebody riding 1x9 or 1x10, not to mention 29ers! Probably 29ers are now slowly becoming more popular, but I would say they take <10% of the mtbike market by now. Do not know the reasons. Maybe people over here just do not get to grab the SS philosophy. They probably would raise you the question, "why running on SSpeed when you can run gears? or "is this just about experiencing/savoring new feelings or simply trying to be too purist about mtbiking? I do not care about philosophies, I just want to go fast and get there the first one, and gears give me that input". in line with this hypothesis is that right now the tendency here basically seems to go towards carbon full suspension geared bikes (if your budget can afford it)... Anyway, regardless the reasons, the fact is that you will hardly find a bike store -at least around Madrid area- offering or displaying several SS models or 29ers, albeit at least it is interesting to see some Spanish brands (i.e. Orbea) offering 29ers. In summary, seems that changes in tendencies take longer to be introduced and accepted in this side of the Atlantic. That´s my opinion though.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguelgd said:


> Hi everyone,
> Probably, the most beautiful cranks I have owned, period: SXTR 960 175mm modified by STB Performance Coatings (brushed alum w/ ceramic clear-coat), HBC 32t alum SS ring, (chromex ceramic coat). XTR fixing hardware and ring bolt set, (graphite black ceramic coat). Not in a SS here... Cheers! mgd


Those are really nice. I considered going the same route, but I wanted the option of using a smaller than 32t chainring, so I went with an XO spiderless setup.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My crank:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

SRAM X9 + HBC Ti =


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Coating Question*

When looking at your photo again and the condition of the finish is great. I was wondering how the Chromex is wearing on the teeth of the ring and approx how many miles ridden. I've had rings that had worn on the face of the teeth but still be in the valley's. Real world testing info for me :thumbsup:

Photo of "BLING" XTR 960SS w/ HBC Ti ring and cog.



Miguelgd said:


> Hi everyone,
> Probably, the most beautiful cranks I have owned, period: SXTR 960 175mm modified by STB Performance Coatings (brushed alum w/ ceramic clear-coat), HBC 32t alum SS ring, (chromex ceramic coat). XTR fixing hardware and ring bolt set, (graphite black ceramic coat). Not in a SS here... Cheers! mgd


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> When looking at your photo again and the condition of the finish is great. I was wondering how the Chromex is wearing on the teeth of the ring and approx how many miles ridden. I've had rings that had worn on the face of the teeth but still be in the valley's. Real world testing info for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Photo of "BLING" XTR 960SS w/ HBC Ti ring and cog.


I would say, the chainring has been ridden around 800-1000 miles; use dry lubricant here. I alternate the Moots with another bike (26er) in which I apply wet lubricant (just to see/feel differences....). If this info helps, the terrain here (Hoyo de Manzanares, in Madrid province) is mostly loose and dry, pretty sandy, rocky (granite) by the way (I would say something similar to many parts of Arizona maybe in some aspects? but Cacti!), so the bike does not use to get into muddy places even during winter time. Probably with this type of external conditions he chain may not besubject to "grinding" those many thick particles as it passes through the ring? Anyway, the chainring looks more than decent to me by now. I can take more detailed pics if you wish Roger.
On a lighter note, those polished cranks are really, really nice too. Probably, the perfect match for the coming Crisp frame!


----------



## davetneal (Aug 13, 2010)

xtr M980 175mm


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I must say those M980s look ****ing fast.


----------



## silentdante (Oct 20, 2011)

Where are the Groovy Hot Rods? Will be getting a set from Rody by Sept. / Oct.


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

silentdante said:


> Where are the Groovy Hot Rods? Will be getting a set from Rody by Sept. / Oct.


Cool! Just don't forget to drop some pics whenever you get them but Sept is seven months ahead... You will certainly need to be patient! I bet the wait will be worth!


----------



## nkranhold (May 23, 2011)

Here is my new setup with the GO! Racing bashguard.


----------



## nkranhold (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

xtr 960 cut and polished, HBC 34t, point one podiums.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Nice! What pedal are you running, and do you like them?



kimberleyturtle said:


> xtr 960 cut and polished, HBC 34t, point one podiums.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

crazy8 said:


> Very Nice! What pedal are you running, and do you like them?


Point One Racing Podium Pedal

Sexiest flat pedal I've ever seen.

Grumps


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, checked out the site and surfed around for pricing. I like the large platform and dig the design and look.



Uncle Grumpy said:


> Point One Racing Podium Pedal
> 
> Sexiest flat pedal I've ever seen.
> 
> Grumps


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

A kind and generous gentleman who also happens to be a great benefactor to the forums and cycling in general sent these to me last week. Needs a chain ring and they'll be back in action...

Before:


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Not quite as pretty custom work as some of the other guys..but all the same, unique.
Truvativ Noir 3.3 repaint, retaining the logo.


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you guys all using single speed chains?


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I am using a SRAM PC-1 chain, $10 chain, SS specific.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

120 said:


> A kind and generous gentleman who also happens to be a great benefactor to the forums and cycling in general sent these to me last week.


Does he know you drink swill?

ps. kind & generous?

pps. nice handiwork on the cranks.


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

*Old stuff*

From my view, these are far from my sexy XTR 960s beautifully modified by _Shawnee Trail Bike and Performance Coatings_, but may bring back fond memories to some of you...: Cook Brothers E2, 94mm/58mm BCD 5 bolt, 175mm with RaceFace 32T ring. Not in a SS, but could work. Cheers! mgd


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, those Cook Bros really look long in the photo!


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll probably get banned for this....








Yes, I made the bash guard; I work in laser cutting/etching. Yes, I earned the nick name....No, I won't tell you how.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got some old Cook Bros. E cranks too. I've been using them since 1993, so they don't look that pretty anymore. Not SS, though.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not a cook, but cook's..


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

Brand new Deore LX. Sure, nothing fancy, but they should be noticeably stiffer than the _really_ cheap square taper Sinz I had before.. New 34t chainwheel is still flying somewhere over the US. I hope it gets here before the weekend.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

^I ran that setup for 5 years--zero maintenance, zero problems.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Couldn't wait until put them the bike to take a pic. Got these Paul 180's last night for my birthday. My wife takes really good care of me!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*From old to new*

Before...

170mm Shimano SLX cranks with Cycle Undergound custom 33t chainring and KMC 710SL chain.










And after...

170mm Middleburn RS7 with 32t Uno chainring and KMC X9L gold chain. Made a little boo-boo when installing the self extractors, but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice, Stevob!


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

why KMC X9L chain? Is it strong enough for ss?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

120 said:


> Nice, Stevob!


Thanks 120.:thumbsup:



Wiewior said:


> why KMC X9L chain? Is it strong enough for ss?


Why _not _KMC X9L chain? Is it _not _strong enough for ss?

Do you know something I don't?


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a 9speed chain, not SS specific


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*Not a SS setup...*

It's a 1x10, but so far I really dig it. And if/when the bearings go, I should be able to replace them with some Enduro BB30 bearings.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wiewior said:


> It's a 9speed chain, not SS specific


What does that mean? I have a PC991 chain on my SS.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Wiewior said:


> It's a 9speed chain, not SS specific


Sweet. If it decides to morph my bike into a 9 speed somehow, I'll send some positive rep your way.


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL, it means that it's a chain designed to work with cassette and derailleur. 
Chains like that have inner and outer link plates designed to enhance shifting. 

It's high possible that a chain like that in SS setup will drop under loads. Unless you have perfect chain line.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

looks like I'm living dangerously for a while then.

nothing unusual there

chainline and tension's good mate.


----------



## erik h (Jan 6, 2008)

To get the best chain line and q-factor adjustment possibilities, are there any modern good and stiff alternatives to square taper/isis/octalink?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Wiewior said:


> LOL, it means that it's a chain designed to work with cassette and derailleur.
> Chains like that have inner and outer link plates designed to enhance shifting.
> 
> *It's high possible that a chain like that in SS setup will drop under loads. Unless you have perfect chain line*.


so using a SS specific chain will NOT drop under load even if you have a bad chainline? explain.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wiewior said:


> LOL, it means that it's a chain designed to work with cassette and derailleur.
> Chains like that have inner and outer link plates designed to enhance shifting.
> 
> It's high possible that a chain like that in SS setup will drop under loads. Unless you have perfect chain line.


I know what it literally means. I've never had a problem with using old 9sp chains. Next one on my SS will be an old 10sp chain. Perfect chain line is pretty easy to obtain with a single speed specific bike or any cassette body hub.

Any chain will drop if it's loose or has a bad chain line.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

X0 is probably the narrowest external bearing mountain crank at 156mm. If your stays are narrow, you could try roadie cranks.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*more cranks*

Turbines with p nut's ring :thumbsup:










XTR with Dan's ring..


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

XTR with an old Jericho 34t ring, have a new HBC ring on order


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*960SS Mod*

960SS Mod cranks with HBC 34t ring ready for a new Niner Carbon. I hope to see photo's of them installed and the build is completed :thumbsup:


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you paint the crank yourself?

It looks like some (or all) of those rings could be Chris King??
Did they come black, or did you paint those as well?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The finish on the arms, rings, and CK cogs is a very hard ceramic material.



dubdryver said:


> Did you paint the crank yourself?
> 
> It looks like some (or all) of those rings could be Chris King??
> Did they come black, or did you paint those as well?


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> 960SS Mod cranks with HBC 34t ring ready for a new Niner Carbon. I hope to see photo's of them installed and the build is completed :thumbsup:


These ones look nice! and that ceramic black coat certainly adds a super-clean finish!... but for my liking they are far, far, far from your beautiful polished/bling XTR 960SS like those posted two weeks ago! Variety is the spice of life! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The difference my friend is in choices of frame. The black 960's would not complement the Ti Crisp nor it them, but the polished with Ti will be fantastic. The black set was made for a new black carbon Niner and should be killer stealth, BAB (bad ass black), like GT's ZaskarX in 2000.



Miguelgd said:


> These ones look nice! and that ceramic black coat certainly adds a super-clean finish!... but for my liking they are far, far, far from your beautiful polished/bling XTR 960SS like those posted two weeks ago! Variety is the spice of life! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*1st pic post*

hone + saint 38t + 5050


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Those are the sweet.



crazy8 said:


> 960SS Mod cranks with HBC 34t ring ready for a new Niner Carbon. I hope to see photo's of them installed and the build is completed :thumbsup:


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hollowgram SL 175mm arms with Ti HBC 32t ring and Token BB30 Tiramic ceramic bearings. I put this together to get a weight for these...534g...now that's light for an alloy crank.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope to have pics of the cranks on the bike soon. Did a rough build to make it through the 24 hour race but it should be complete this week. I'll clean her up and post some bike porn soon.....Thanks again for the crank work crazy8 amazing!!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> 960SS Mod cranks with HBC 34t ring ready for a new Niner Carbon. I hope to see photo's of them installed and the build is completed :thumbsup:


Now you have me thinking matching stem, seat post, handlebar...., do a high quality build without any branding...


----------



## Miguelgd (Feb 25, 2006)

Saddle Up said:


> Now you have me thinking matching stem, seat post, handlebar...., do a high quality build without any branding...


 You won't make us feel sorry for that 
I too will love to see your Niner finished with those STB mod. cranks.
Enjoy the building!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

Just waiting (patiently) for my HBC ring, then it goes under the knife followed up by a polish.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

That ano all matches phenomenally well.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

there's more, much more!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> there's more, much more!


ooo.. do you have a 9T driver to match? :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

12 tooth DMR cog, I'll show a pic in the HBC thread soon as a hint hint to Dan. 25 x 12 = 54.2


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos. How did the 24 hr race go Dan?



dapperdan said:


> I hope to have pics of the cranks on the bike soon. Did a rough build to make it through the 24 hour race but it should be complete this week. I'll clean her up and post some bike porn soon.....Thanks again for the crank work crazy8 amazing!!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My cheapo crank.

This is the narrowest Q-factor I can get 180mm, the gap between the arm and chainstay is only 2.5mm. I think I should change frame to normal MTB frame with S curved chainstay so I can get narrow Q-factor - I used to ride 160-170 Q-factor which is fit me best.

My current frame is a DJ frame but I really like the geometry since it able to go low travel 70mm since my main ride is uphill climb stuffs.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Reanodizing them this weekend, then install on a new build.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Where are you getting the ano done?


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

yellowjeep said:


> Where are you getting the ano done?


I do them myself. Not hard to setup and you don't need an expensive kit. Likely have 90% of the materials in junk boxes (at least I did). These will be 2 color. Red base for the lettering then the arms white.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome. I am looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

Not ss, but I'm sure you can appreciate beautiful cranks.




























Wait... there's also ss


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wiewior said:


> Not ss, but I'm sure you can appreciate beautiful cranks.


Those look great! Is that a polished XT crank? Did you pay someone or do it yourself?


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes these are XT cranks, and I polished them by myself.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bling Cranks*

Very nice polish work. Cranks look great whether with 1, 2, or 3 rings. I'd like to see a pic of them installed on your ride.



Wiewior said:


> Yes these are XT cranks, and I polished them by myself.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hurricane Zeke crankset*

The only pair I made in this finish, shot-peened and blue ano, 175mm length


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

180mm FSA CNC Afterburners w/square taper FSA BB on the Tractor. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

*E13*

E Thirteen


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

dwilson said:


> E Thirteen


Are you running a Rolf hub? Noticed the ring is in outside position.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> The only pair I made in this finish, shot-peened and blue ano, 175mm length


Cool, when were you making these?


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

American classic SS hub.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

race face next lp on a ti kona conversion.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Got mine W.I. Eno cranks installed paired them 
with philwood BB set, the setup feels very smooth
and solid.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Parts for a future bike build (Lynskey Pro29 SL)
Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team crankset
Renthal Racing Ring, Alumi-Gold 32T
Origin8 Gold SS Chainring Bolts
Origin8 Gold Ceramic Bottom bracket (not shown)
(just going to give em a shot...it was free)
Crankskins Noir Gold skins.

One interesting thing about the Renthal Rings, If you mount it in the outside ring position, you need the SS bolts. If you mount it on the inside position, you don't. So I have the Gold SS bolts more for show because they have the full length Truvativ backs to secure the chainring.


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

XTR 960 SS Mod by Ceramikoat (crazy8). Light, stiff and beautiful!


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

dwilson said:


> E Thirteen


I am running mine on the outside as well. Is there an issue with doing this? I have a straight chainline and it looks better than on the inside.


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

Don't know why it wouldn't work, the spider has shoulders on both sides and like you said it looks better. My chain line is straight, slightly right of the hub center.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

SRAM X7 with HBC Spiderless 32T..


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

*Joseph Kuosac MTB cranks*

My favorites, 205mm long, they make my life easier going uphill or in the headwind.










Photo was made when i still had an IGH, hence the cable


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Really excited about these.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rolondo said:


> Really excited about these.


I really like them! RF make some of the best cranks and always have!


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Old school :thumbsup:


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

XTR 950 Arms/Boone Ti Ring/Egg Beaters


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

XTR 960 (Modified) Arms/Middleburn Ring/Crank Brothers Pedal


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

XTR 960 (Modified) Crank/Boone Ti Ring


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

arcdesigns, xtr's look ready to get out and party dressed up wearing that fine Boone jewelry :thumbsup:


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Crazy8:

Indeed they are ready to party.

Checked out your Facebook page. Nice work


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

arcdesigns said:


> XTR 950 Arms/Boone Ti Ring/Egg Beaters


Nice, but that must be one helluva big gear at the back.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, as you can tell I'm partial to SS modified XTR's 



arcdesigns said:


> Crazy8:
> 
> Indeed they are ready to party.
> 
> Checked out your Facebook page. Nice work


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

DosNueve said:


> Just waiting (patiently) for my HBC ring, then it goes under the knife followed up by a polish.


Finally got around to finishing it.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice work on the mod, and satin finish looks sweet with red ring.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Shimano XT square taper crank, polished arms, painted spider, 39t E13 ring, rusty chain links to discourage theft of my commuter.
The cranks, bottom bracket and chainring were free.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

My Middleburn RS8 X-type


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Shimano XTR


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

dubdryver said:


> Parts for a future bike build (Lynskey Pro29 SL)
> Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team crankset
> Renthal Racing Ring, Alumi-Gold 32T
> Origin8 Gold SS Chainring Bolts
> ...


Is the Noir spider bare carbon fiber? It looks exactly like my road GXP crank, be on the lookout for those chainring bolts loosening up with riding stress. Loctite+metal washers between chainring bolts and the spider solved all issues for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

time to reflect..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

oi...be nice!


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are mine.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

just got these back today from crazy8


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Arrived today....


----------



## bowtiguy (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is what I used on my Ibis Ti mojo I had set up as a 26" SS a few years back. Currently building a carbon belt drive 29er...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

This will replace the xtr/hbc of my cruiser. 94mm goodness


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

although the raceface is a real classic beaut, this xtr with a 94mm spider might redeem itself and win back its bike.


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread really motivated me and Renthal 32T just arrived, but is this OK?
The spider is a little bit longer, chain is really close to the end of arm. Am I too worried or it is OK? Or I must move to 34T to be safer?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Truvativ AKA with MRP 32t Bling Ring


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Nescafe74 said:


> This thread really motivated me and Renthal 32T just arrived, but is this OK?
> The spider is a little bit longer, chain is really close to the end of arm. Am I too worried or it is OK? Or I must move to 34T to be safer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


That does look very close. Do you have any pictures with a chain on the ring? If it hits, you have 2 choices: Get a 34t ring, or grind down the part that hits the chain.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Or use a chainring bolt for double setup and put a spacer in between the ring and spider. Its good enough clearance to prevent the chain riding up the cranks


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I must go with 34T......too close and worried. Hope this can be useful information for other that want use XT M-785 crank with 32T.

Thank You


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 19, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> Or use a chainring bolt for double setup and put a spacer in between the ring and spider. Its good enough clearance to prevent the chain riding up the cranks


I also think about this.....maybe I still have some in my toolbox.

Thank You.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Just1Gear 
Sims Litening...



fishcreek said:


> nice. Ti?


Took me just over a year to respond to this, but no, not the Ti version. They did make a Ti version though.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

XTR 952's on a black XT 104 BCD spider, Blackspire 34t, Xpedo MF-1 Ti/Ti pedals. I also have Middleburn/Phil Ti BB and White Industries/Shimano BB-UN72 square taper among others.


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, Renthal 32T to XT FC-M785 finally fixed, using Wheelsmith 2mm spacer..


















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nescafe74 said:


> I think I must go with 34T......too close and worried. Hope this can be useful information for other that want use XT M-785 crank with 32T.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


This info has been really helpful, I was going to go with a 34t anyway, but was worried how the design would work with a singlespeed chainring. Thanks for the pics....


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice thread


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> This will replace the xtr/hbc of my cruiser. 94mm goodness


Wow Just Talking About Those Crank totheRace Face Guys at Frostbike!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes I know My Chain is loose. Just put Cranks on tonight.
Took a pound of the Putting these cranks and Taper Ti BB on 
Next Wheel build King Mango Hubs


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

subscribing to this excellent thread


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i think you know which path this is going..


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tune cranks*

Not so fixed gear friendly.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I got this about a month ago, haven't bothered to put it on my bike yet since there's still snow outside.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> i think you know which path this is going..


I think it is about to lose about 1/2 (bad measurement guesser) inch off each spider arm...

And your vacuum appears to work amazingly Sir....I rep you for carpet!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> I think it is about to lose about 1/2 (bad measurement guesser) inch off each spider arm...
> 
> And your vacuum appears to work amazingly Sir....I rep you for carpet!


Thank you sir. And yes, i have three more arms to do..


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*paqrat*

looks like the result of a loose bolt (s).


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Carbon Fiber Effect*

Faux carbon fiber effect on the face of






XTR970's


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

crazy8 said:


> Faux carbon fiber effect on the face of
> View attachment 785559
> XTR970's


Say it ain't so?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you use cheese cloth as seen on the youtube vid from the Dip your wheels folks? Carbon look or not, its a cheap way to add a little protection to your crank arms for sure. I'm assuming that you could then add a clear ceramic coating over top of that right? Pretty trick there!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

1SPD, the effect here is done with rubberized shelf liner. The reflective properties of the ceramic give the effect the illusion of dimension. Since it's done with ceramic it will wear well as it is, but I've always clear coated these for a longer lasting finish.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*E|P Ti ring made by Mattias*

Nice 36t Experimental Prototype Ti ring you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> Nice 36t Experimental Prototype Ti ring you have there :thumbsup:


My compliments to the chef!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Black Race Face Turbine LP


Orange Race Face Turbine LP


Purple Race Face Atlas


White Race Face Next LP


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> Faux carbon fiber effect on the face of
> View attachment 785559
> XTR970's





arcdesigns said:


> Say it ain't so?


Here's some real carbon fiber.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Nothing fancy but very functional, durable and cheap. 170mm Acera Crankset and 33t Raceface Single Chainring.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

> Orange Race Face Turbine LP


Love these 5 bolt turbines:thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, first and last post with the kindle....please delete. Can't type what I'm trying to say.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I also have a red set. This black set I bought from Mountain Cycle for $15 at one of their garage sales when they were still in San Luis Obispo, CA.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

World's only (to my knowledge) XTR 952 with Profile Racing Imperial 32t:


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

I figured I'd jump in on all the fun. SRAM XO with 32T Carbon-Ti ring!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

redrock_z71 said:


> I figured I'd jump in on all the fun. SRAM XO with 32T Carbon-Ti ring!
> 
> View attachment 791556


That looks sooo sweet. Did you buy the X0 set and then remove the spider? I see you're using an EBB - is it with a 73mm threaded BB?

Must be a very light bike!


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> That looks sooo sweet. Did you buy the X0 set and then remove the spider? I see you're using an EBB - is it with a 73mm threaded BB?
> 
> Must be a very light bike!


Thanks! Yes I removed the spider completely and installed this single ring. It is a Niner 73mm wide EBB. I could loose another pound or so if I shelled out more $$ on lighter wheel set (the C29SSMAX's are right at 1750) but right now it sits right at 18.6lbs. I'm happy with that =-)


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like the drive set up. How many mi do you have on the CarbonTi? Hows durability looking?


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> I like the drive set up. How many mi do you have on the CarbonTi? Hows durability looking?


I just got the Carbon-Ti from someone second hand and haven't put many miles on it yet. The person I got it from said he put about 100 miles on it... so far, other than grime, you can't see any wear at all. He decided to run a larger ring and is the only reason he got rid of it.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Paul


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^Some of the best looking cranks out there to my eyes. Very nice.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

I mention that mine are Deora Hollowtechs and square taper and people just give me a look like i've lost my mind but here they are.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

My other Race Face Singlespeed crankset, although technically set up as a 1x10.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Bike and guns


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Old school 180mm XT cranks, safety wired because the chainring bolts where coming undone.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone know what BB shell these X0 cranks are meant to be installed into?

X0 cranks on eBay

Also, what does the Q factor relate to?


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^Simple and effective. Awesome.


----------



## Evan Bacon (May 18, 2009)

I've been running these pre production IRD cranks on my 1x1 for a few months now. 94 bcd chainring.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

patineto said:


> Old school 180mm XT cranks, safety wired because the chainring bolts where coming undone.


That is a really interesting solution. I had the same problem so I went to a BMX style setup. Never even thought of something like that. Damn cool.
Major drawback for me is once I went to chromoly Profile cranks everything else became super flexy.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Evan Bacon said:


> I've been running these pre production IRD cranks on my 1x1 for a few months now. 94 bcd chainring.
> 
> View attachment 795301


Those look sweet!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dusty, the way I like them...


----------



## JeepDave (Jul 21, 2012)

Just sent my modded 960's to powder coat. We shall see how they turnout.
Before


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I just bought some files and waterpaper to get cracking on my 960's. I've cut off the big ring holes already - can't wait to get em done and polished!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Just fitted these on my Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL. Weighed 523g without BB as shown. I love them already.

Unfortunately the SRAM GXP BB is another 136g (heavy :cryin so around 660g in total.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Unique XTR Single*

These are so unique I had to post them. Brushed and cleared 970's with E|P 38t.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Work in progress*

So I have made some progress:


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

divernick said:


> So I have made some progress:


Good progression pics


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Here's mine updated after a recent delivery one year in the making...


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Race Face Turbines*


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's the latest update to mine.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Never realized until RIGHT NOW that the title of this thread is 

"Post your up cranks..."

Have I been mentally correcting this the entire time??


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Possibly. But only those people who are posting their drive side cranks pointing upwards are getting it right. 

Well spotted sir, I've been doing the same mental correction. 

Back to our scheduled programming of upward pointing cranks...

Grumps


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Never realized until RIGHT NOW that the title of this thread is
> 
> "Post your up cranks..."
> 
> Have I been mentally correcting this the entire time??


Thanks for that. Now every time I look at this thread it's gunna do my head in.:crazy:


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got my Saint on my Unit


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Saint looks good!


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

divernick said:


> Saint looks good!


Thanks, when I first got them, I was little worried they may look too fat on a steel frame, but I like it.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Just got them on today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Race Facey


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

. 
Putting them on this weekend.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

cruiserjg said:


> .
> Putting them on this weekend.





Just J said:


> Race Facey


sweet cranks


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

red hollowgram


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sram xx1 with 36t MRP bling ring since i run it both ss and 1x10.

use either a 20 or 21 cog in ss mode.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*XTR mods*

I just realized I never posted pics of the final result:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

😊 thanks.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

divernick said:


> I just realized I never posted pics of the final result:
> 
> View attachment 871000


great mod.

i have one in the process of modding (need to finish rounding and polish) and two in queue.

what medium did you use to polish?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

cruiserjg said:


> .
> Putting them on this weekend.


On the WUSS? Pics after the weekend?


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

monogod said:


> great mod.
> 
> i have one in the process of modding (need to finish rounding and polish) and two in queue.
> 
> what medium did you use to polish?


I used a store-bought kit that chucks into my drill. It comes with various compounds for various metals - I used the one for aluminium.


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Race Face Green Monster Atlas with Race Face Narrow/Wide ring. Got the matching handlebars, too.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

divernick said:


> I used a store-bought kit that chucks into my drill. It comes with various compounds for various metals - I used the one for aluminium.


Was this a lot of work?


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> On the WUSS? Pics after the weekend?


Yes. Sure thing.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

My Bontrager


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

Update got them on.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

oh my


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Was this a lot of work?


No, it was really quick actually. The cutting and filing took about 2 hours, the sanding another 2 hours and the polishing less than an hour.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

cruiserjg said:


> Update got them on.


Nice, you've made a few changes since I last saw it. Lookin' good!


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice, you've made a few changes since I last saw it. Lookin' good!


Thanks. I like how it turned out.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

LX M570 I had floating about doing nothing.

Stripped, sanded, fine sanded, machine polished, hand polished, reassembled with spider painted to match bike and a Surly ring.









I did these as a belated birthday gift for a mate of mine because his current cranks are heavy, cheap and fugly. 

Grumps


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

My m970's got them back today 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I found these in the basement of a LBS for $10. Spent a little time with some aircraft stripper and 220 grit. I was going to polish them, but I'm liking the matte brushed look for now. 32T Gold Race Face chain ring and KMC X9 Gold chain will be here soon.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Shimano XT FC-M770 w/ Custom BBG Bashguard


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some of mine. Wife's Middleburn's with direct mount 32t ring.



My RF Next SL's with 26t direct mount ring on my Niner Jet 9.



Sweetwing's on my Vassago Optimus Ti SS with 26t ring.



E-Thirteen XCX on my Mukluk Fatbike with RF N/W 32t ring.



E-Thirteen XCX on my wife's Niner EMD with RF 32t ring.



Sweetwing's on my Slingshot SS with 32t ring.



Cook Bros. E Cranks on my Schwinn Panther Commuter with 42t ring.



Sweetwing's on my Ti 26er SS with 26t ring.



RaceFace Atlas 170mm with 32t ring on my DH bike.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Trifecta of Sweetness*

Nice!



mattkock said:


> Sweetwing's on my Vassago Optimus Ti SS with 26t ring.
> 
> 
> Sweetwing's on my Slingshot SS with 32t ring.
> ...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I took this picture for a online classified but it turned out really nice and deserves better


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

cook bros. racing 176mm


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

*Gold Hollowgram SISL2 on recent build*

Gold Hollowgram SISL2 on recent build


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

Record CT + Highpath 42t
XTR + Blackspire 34t + Spot Chainring Guard
Rotor 3D+ + Qrings 34t


----------

